
Facebook Still Risks Having To Reveal Its Entire Source Code - ashishk
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/09/facebook-still-risks-having-to-reveal-its-entire-source-code-to-leader-technologies/
======
callahad
Slightly misleading / sensational headline from TechCrunch. A better one might
be: "Plaintiff in patent lawsuit may get to inspect Facebook's code."

That is to say, this seems largely like a non-issue / non-story.

~~~
hristov
You are right. They will have to reveal the source code to a couple of experts
that are under confidentiality agreement. Oh and the experts will only be
allowed to look at the code in a closed room with no Internet connections. No
big deal.

------
DarkShikari
Having worked at Facebook...

... do they _really_ want to see that code?

------
bradgessler
Does it matter? The value of Facebook is in its users; not code.

~~~
RyanMcGreal
It's the code that leverages user participation for added value.

~~~
unalone
The code will reveal nothing useful. Facebook doesn't use many algorithms that
are important. Its friend recommendations are standard, and that's the only
algorithm off the top of my head.

What makes Facebook so effective is its existing userbase, its cutting-edge
design, and its constant push for usability. I still haven't seen a company
that would stand a chance against Facebook in those categories, and Facebook's
tricks there are open for all to see.

